# What side with Caribbean Chicken wraps?



## magnoliasouth (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm stumped and cannot come up with a good side for my Caribbean chicken wraps. Normally I would serve a salad, but I don't like lettuce and usually use spinach instead. Well, the wraps have spinach too because I don't like lettuce! 

Oh and by the way, that spinach is just yummyful in the wraps. My family raves about these wraps and they want them all the time now. 

The wrap recipe calls for jerk sauce, mangoes, cream cheese, apricot preserves, lettuce (or spinach ), onions and of course, chicken. They are SO yummy that I can hardly brag enough.

I am stumped as to what to serve as a side. I don't want chips or anything like that. I was thinking a fruit salad, but then I think that's too much fruit. Corn or something along those lines just don't sound good and I'm trying to stay away from anything starchy.

What do you all think? Any suggestions? I could serve just the wraps, but I'm making it for guests and thought a side would be better.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 5, 2010)

Roasted sweet potato wedges with a little curry and cinnamon to play with the jerk spice. Or a real chunky mango salad. Black bean and corn salad with peppers, cilantro, cumin and some thyme.


----------



## magnoliasouth (Apr 5, 2010)

Perfect! Love the black bean and corn salad idea. You'll never believe this but I have a recipe for that that I absolutely adore. My daughter suggested I fix it last night with the wraps and I said that they probably wouldn't go well together. I guess she was right! I'll have to tell her. Thanks for confirming that though. That's precisely what I'll make.


----------

